# anyone know anything about a peterson 33



## tlscott (Jun 26, 2006)

Looking at a Peterson 33 on yachtworld. Supposedly a good racer/cruiser. Anyone know anything about these boats ie performance sailing charecterisitcs, phrf rating etc. I seen a couple different ones on yachtworld but they seem to be layed out quite a bit different.

thanks
Terry


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

There were several producers of Peterson 33s over the years. Chaser yachts built a 29 and a 33 in Ontario for a while, these molds were later bought by Bayliner and produced as US yachts(Buccaneer 295/US30 & US33) for a time, also in various versions.

There were also a series of 33 petersons built in Korea, local scuttlebut has it that these were quite well put together.

You're looking at typical late 70s/early 80s IOR design, pinched ends, good upwind performance and possibly a bit rolly downwind in a breeze with the kite up. Short "E" measurements and relatively long "J" maximimizes headsail and spinnaker sizes for the rig.

The cockpit will be smallish, especially compared to newer boats with maximum beam extended aft.

I met a fellow this past summer with a Korean built 33, he was happy with the boat with the exception of the galley and the size of the head - he was a tall man and found the head very tight, the galley had little space or storage. However he said he did a lot of singlehanding.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Redplane (Apr 18, 2009)

*update on Peterson 33*

Hi there...just looking at the Peterson 33. Any updates on this model? the one I'm looking at was built in korea. 
Thanks
Adam


----------



## ariasis1 (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't know much about the Korean version of these boats but you can find out some history about the Chasers. Here.

Chaser 29 Sailboat ‎(chaser 29 sailboat)‎


----------

